# Focus RS in Ultimate Green - Correction Detail - Wolf's Hard Body!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Being a HUGE Ford fan when I first started driving and always keeping an eye on what they've been doing means I'm a massive fan of the Focus RS. The Mk1 was my dream car when I first passed my test (insurance - grrr) and the Mk2 I have been admiring ever since its been released. When I received this enquiry I was already excited about getting my hands on it… What a car and what a COLOUR!! This detail for me was an absolute pleasure! 

Some 'befores' - nothing too serious, just a bit of general dirt grime:


DSC00551 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00552 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00554 by RussZS, on Flickr

Dead insects on the front bumper:


DSC00557 by RussZS, on Flickr

We started with the wheels, using the following products:

- Auto Finesse Wheels Bucket
- Smart Wheels mixed 4:1 with water
- G101 mixed 4:1 with water
- Valet Pro Wheel Brushes
- Wheel Woolies

I keep my brushes in a bucket filled with G101 and water to help keep them as clean as possible whilst working on the wheels and arches:


DSC00561 by RussZS, on Flickr

Firstly the wheels and arches were rinsed at high pressure to remove any loose dirt and dust present, ahead of making contact with the wheels:


DSC00562 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the wheels were liberally covered with the Smart Wheels:


DSC00571 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was then worked with a Wheel Woolie (Medium):


DSC00575 by RussZS, on Flickr

and VP Brush:


DSC00572 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 was used to degrease the tyres to ensure the new tyre dressing would adhere correctly:


DSC00573 by RussZS, on Flickr

The arches were worked with G101 and the largest Wheel Woolie. After working, ready for rinsing:


DSC00577 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was used next to address any remaining brake dust pitted into the wheels:


DSC00578 by RussZS, on Flickr

The front bumper was littered with insect remains, so this was broken down with Citrus Power ahead of snow foaming:


DSC00564 by RussZS, on Flickr

Also the area behind the rear number plate was very dirty so Citrus Power was used in isolation:


DSC00568 by RussZS, on Flickr

and worked with a brush:


DSC00569 by RussZS, on Flickr

Front bumper after a high pressure rinse (no agitation!)


DSC00570 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then snow foamed with the new Valet Pro Advanced Foam:


DSC00585 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tighter areas were worked with Grime Out and a VP brush:


DSC00586 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00587 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00588 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00589 by RussZS, on Flickr

After being left to dwell, the foam was pressure rinsed clean then the RS was hand washed with Britemax Clean Max:


DSC00590 by RussZS, on Flickr

After washing and rinsing, IronX was used to safely remove any fallout present in the clearcoat:


DSC00591 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00593 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the tar deposits were treated with Tardis and the car was moved inside and clayed (I have somehow lost these pictures I'm afraid), then the car was dried with Uber Drying Towels:


DSC00600 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying thoroughly the paintwork was assessed for thickness, defects and hardness with various polishing combinations. We settled on Scholl S17+ and Rotary for most of the panels, with D300, Megs Polishing Pad and LHR75 for tighter areas (I LOOOVE this machine!!)

Some correction shots:

Before:


DSC00803 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00804 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC00809 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00811 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 on Passenger side door:


DSC00815 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear Quarter:


DSC00820 by RussZS, on Flickr

Roof before:


DSC00822 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00826 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50:


DSC00833 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before and After:


DSC00836 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00840 by RussZS, on Flickr

Starting to look fresh again:


DSC00841 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00849 by RussZS, on Flickr

Our work was checked periodically in the Sun to confirm what the Brinkmann and 150W Halides were showing us - 50/50 here on show:


DSC00853 by RussZS, on Flickr

No LSP yet!!


DSC00854 by RussZS, on Flickr

CP struggled a bit on the mucky bit behind the rear plate so Britemax AIO was used to safely remove this, then the area was polished with the LHR75:


DSC00866 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00867 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00868 by RussZS, on Flickr

Spoiler before:


DSC00818 by RussZS, on Flickr

After - some deeper defects remained:


DSC00870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00871 by RussZS, on Flickr

After all polishing was completed, we rewashed the car, then dried it with a blower:


DSC00886 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next IPA was used to cleanse the paint thoroughly of any polishing oils to allow the Hard Body to bond to the paintwork correctly:


DSC00887 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Hard Body and the Wolfs Tyre Dressing.

Some finished shots:


DSC00891 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00893 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00894 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00895 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00903 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00905 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00906 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00907 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00909 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00910 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00911 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00912 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00913 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00914 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00917 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00919 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00920 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00921 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00925 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading. I've a Perf Blue Mk2 and an Imperial Blue Mk1 coming up soon.. can't wait! 


DSC00926 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Tidy stuff as always Russ.
Have you had the chance to have many of your HB customers back yet to check for durability? I know the claims are pretty impressive but sometimes the real world just doesn't work like that.


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Looove that colour


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning! You not thought about buying one Russ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning colour, love it.

Nice work as always :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:
Love the finish pics:argie:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work russ


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Amazing! Top job!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega Russ, you can really see a big improvement in the gloss levels! How do you find the Wolf's tyre dressing?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great write up as always Russ... great work stunning finish.


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Russ :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

top work, top car, top colour.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks amazing Russ makes me want my new ST even more Just wish they would hurry up and deliver it from the factory. Any recommendations for protection??


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciated!

I'll answer the specific questions tonight when I'm back home. 

Russ.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Cracking job!

Always hated Green, then my mate bought an RS the same colour and I think it looks amazing.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful . Not much else can be said .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks stunning, great work on the correction and the whole car :thumb:

Russ how did you find the hard body, did the product add any gloss to the paint, plus how is the application of the product, would be keen to know.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic car in the most beautiful colour, great job Russ!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning job Russ :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks stunning, great work on the correction and the whole car :thumb:
> 
> Russ how did you find the hard body, did the product add any gloss to the paint, plus how is the application of the product, would be keen to know.


I'm not Russ but my experience is that it REALLY adds something and is slick.
Take a look these also:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278302
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277783

These are nothing comparing Russ work though


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks mint matey


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wuhuu... Russ. SO GLOSSY!!!


----------



## fastbreak79 (Feb 23, 2012)

What a car! Very shiny, good work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Perfection well played pal


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

top work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> Tidy stuff as always Russ.
> Have you had the chance to have many of your HB customers back yet to check for durability? I know the claims are pretty impressive but sometimes the real world just doesn't work like that.


Mixed so far - so on 2 of the cars its been awesome (Fiesta and Audi A3) but on the Clio 200 it seems to have failed in places but I think this may be down to the fact that it got wet a bit too soon, so I'm getting it back in to recoat. I'm insisting on 24 hour curing period from now on. I seem to get better results from IPA as base as opposed to Shine and Seal too.

On our own test car its been faultless. I think this 24 hour initial curing period really is key here.



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning! You not thought about buying one Russ?


Yep, lots. I love them!!



JBirchy said:


> Looks mega Russ, you can really see a big improvement in the gloss levels! How do you find the Wolf's tyre dressing?


Thanks 

I really like it! Very wet looking indeed and a joy to apply.



EthanCrawford said:


> Looks amazing Russ makes me want my new ST even more Just wish they would hurry up and deliver it from the factory. Any recommendations for protection??


Hard Body is a great choice assuming you can keep the car dry for 24 hours?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks stunning, great work on the correction and the whole car :thumb:
> 
> Russ how did you find the hard body, did the product add any gloss to the paint, plus how is the application of the product, would be keen to know.


It's a really joy to use and I'd agree it adds a little gloss to the finish. It spreads like any other coating really - make up app or MF pad, but you have the benefit of being able to leave it in place for 15 mins or so before removing.



sm81 said:


> I'm not Russ but my experience is that it REALLY adds something and is slick.
> Take a look these also:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278302
> ...


Totally agree!!

Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to post up feedback, it's all massively appreciated.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

looking good Russ. was in a bit of a state before hand!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely work as always Russ, fantastic results. :thumb:

Get one, you know you want to..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looked class in the flesh too !!

Awesome job dude

PS: Ill see you tomorrow


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> looking good Russ. was in a bit of a state before hand!


Cheers mate! Would have been good to see it parked up next to yours!



ChrisST said:


> Lovely work as always Russ, fantastic results. :thumb:
> 
> Get one, you know you want to..


VERY tempted, if I ever find the time to go test driving!



Concours Car Care said:


> Looked class in the flesh too !!
> 
> Awesome job dude
> 
> PS: Ill see you tomorrow


Nice one, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Russ on a great color!


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Amazing work Russ :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great end result, :thumb:.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

They absolutely stunning these in this colour when clean....was speaking to a chap yesterday with one and it was a proper mess....hasnt been washed since he bought it 6 months ago....his comment was "if it works it works....why clean it"....

Couldn't believe what i was hearing....


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Stunning finish mate on a awesome car.


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

Russ this has made me want a green one now!!!!

amazing finish!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Ben 

You know where to bring it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend, amazing gloss. I hope the Body Wrap i got a few weeks back looks half as good. Due to weather, it will be going on in the spring. I may twist my good friend's arm to let me use some of his Tough Coat in the interim. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Crikey - that's a finish and a half!

sorry I hadn't seen this write up earlier!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

you no i will be russ! as well as a trip to spray station!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice! Can really see the flake in that green! As if it didn't stand out enough already! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking sharp now Russ, some great finished shots mate :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

i love these cars sooooo much and love the colour!!!!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

That finish looks wet! Love it, Great Job!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Now thats some stunning paintwork. Great attention to detail. 

Must say a big thanks for actually naming the products you use instead of just a - snowfoam etc


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

love the RS in green.. looks stunning!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone, feedback really appreciated 

Russ.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my favourite cars, fantastic work as always.

I want your wheel bucket!!! Lol


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks well mate!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just caught up with this - great job done


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Absolutely love the RS and this is definately the best colour IMO  

Great job Russ  Great finish and I love seeing the 50/50 shots


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, really appreciated 

Russ.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazing work as per usual Russ,
Saw one very similar to this the other day and the colour is incredible!


----------



## rjkoneill (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing, the car looks superb.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Top work as always


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up and great finish, but personally don't like the colour


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work as always Russ and what a gorgeous colour! really love the RS green


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

We have a mint 4,000 mile example coming to us on Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Fantastic work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone 

Russ.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any ideas how hard body is holding up Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Any ideas how hard body is holding up Russ?


I have the owner on Facebook - I'll find out for you Lee..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> We have a mint 4,000 mile example coming to us on Saturday, can't wait!


Same car?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes car and colour yes, not this one though


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes car and colour yes, not this one though


Ok. So you haven't seen that Hardbody lsp car after that? How HB is strugling?


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Great work Russ, car looks perfect. Sooooo want one :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks 

Do you have the ST still?


----------

